

Show HN: Swipr, a responsive, mobile friendly, javascript and CSS3 slider - bjrnjs
https://github.com/WelcomWeb/Swipr

======
Samuel_Michon
_"It's developed to work well responsive sites, supporting all large mobile
browsers"_

So how does it perform on Opera Mini or the most widely used stock Android
browsers? I didn't see them in the list of browsers this was tested on.

~~~
bjrnjs
Well, Opera Mini doesn't even support touch events -- so that's a tough one.
Opera Mobile on the other hands works fine, and it will be added to the list.

A wide range of the browsers available on Android are supported, but I don't
see the need to list all of them.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
_"Opera Mini doesn't even support touch events"_

Good to know. So we'll always need fallbacks.

 _"A wide range of the browsers available on Android are supported"_

Interesting, but what I'm getting at is: will this work for most Android
users? 65% of Android devices have <4, which Chrome can't run on, and many of
the remaining 35% don't have Chrome but an older stock browser. I'm genuinely
curious whether this slider works on those most common browsers.

<http://developer.android.com/about/dashboards/index.html>

~~~
kefs
If you are _genuinely curious_ , then why not fire up an AVD instance and
check it out for yourself? We _are_ hackers after all..

To the OP.. I did just that for you, and it works as expected:
<http://imgur.com/a/YdRbO>

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Cool, thanks a lot! That certainly makes it worthwhile to play with, I was
looking for a small cross platform slider :).

------
shurane
Awesome slider. Works nicely on Dolphin and Browser. How does this compare
with DragDealer? <http://code.ovidiu.ch/dragdealer/> Yours looks smoother, but
it's too close to tell.

~~~
bjrnjs
I hadn't seen DragDealer before - looks awesome! But the use cases are maybe
not comparable between it and Swipr, even though DragDealer has more
functionality. I'd quess that you could get it to do what Swipr does!

However, DragDealer doesn't support IE10 Mobile - as most libraries don't.
Which is one big reason why we decided to roll out our own library.

